
Ask HN: What are your favorite free APIs? - mikemajzoub
Hi HN -<p>What are your favorite, free APIs? They can be your favorite for many reasons: making you more efficient, stimulating intellectual curiosity, or simply just for being beautifully designed.<p>I think it&#x27;d be cool to get a list here so that we all can explore the gems our peers have found in their travels around the internet :)<p>Thanks, Mike
======
dozzie
Erlang's OTP API is pretty much the best. Python's logging is nice, too.

------
oblib
For web apps right now it's CouchdB, PouchDB, jQuery, and Bootstrap.

